# Java Moss



## aikyo (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I've been searching for Java Moss. I called a few places on the leeward side, but no one seems to have it in stock. Aquascapes is the store I usually buy plants from, but their most recent batch rotted. Does anyone know of any other store that would sell this?


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i just had plenty of trimmings from my tree scape that i tossed last week... too late...


----------



## aikyo (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww, well, let me know if you get any more? I don't think I could ever have too much java moss. lol


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Try Moanaloa Pets. They usually have some.


----------



## aikyo (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! I did go this past weekend, but they didn't have java moss in stock. I bought some more java fern though!


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'll try my co-worker. i got mine from him since they grow crazy in his tank. used it for my "tree scape".


----------

